
The iPad has been on the streets for a month now. Has it saved newspapers yet?  - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/106744/checking-newspapers-ipad
======
gte910h
Why would it save newspapers? I see it as a further mechanism to kill them.

~~~
runevault
Newspapers seem to think it's a chance to save them, hence the monthly charge
to use apps to view their content or even an app per issue (not a newspaper
but I believe I heard popular mechanics is going this route).

------
sambeau
Apple never managed to get agreement from the newspapers to create an iBooks
for newspapers (or at least in time for launch).

Who knows, it might still arrive.

------
nexneo
"For a month now" is it enough? NO

